# Buck Brannaman questions



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

First of all, is there anyone who went to a clinic this year (2021)? I'd love to hear about your experiences- there aren't threads on here that are more recent than 2014 or so.

Next, I may be getting a horse who seems like a great candidate to start from the beginning with Buck's methods. I have his groundwork book, but I am curious: for those of you who are experienced in this method, what would you say the order of operations is? His work builds logically, one part on the next, and I can't see in my notes from auditing what the sequence might be.

Also, just as a courtesy, I don't want to turn this into a debate about whether or not you like Buck's methods or recommendations that I try this other trainer or that. Just really wanting info on this particular type of training and the sequence. Thank you.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Ive found his training methods to be incredibly effective. Especially with abused and/or wild horses. Sadly, I have been out of the training game for quite a while. Ita good to know BB is still giving clinics.


----------



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

Anybody?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had an opportunity to go to one many years ago but didn't. Obviously from the older threads on here there had been some disappointed people for what little they learned for the price. I think @tinyliny audited one? 

On another forum, I read a thread a lady had recently attended one and loved it. Perhaps it depends on what he's teaching for that clinic and what you're expecting to achieve?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I audited a couple of his clinics years ago, one was a colt starting clinic in the a.m. & beginning horsemanship in the pm; the other horsemanship in the am and cows in the pm. I also rode in one of his cow clinics about 4 years ago. I enjoyed them all (but they certainly aren't for everyone). I am not sure what you are talking about in "the sequence" or "order of operation" ... are you talking about what steps he usually takes in ground work to saddle work? Such as working in the halter on the ground, moving hips, shoulders, etc. to saddling & doing the same. 

There are some Californio & Tom Dorrance FB pages that could also give you some guidance if you do FB. Lots of knowledgeable people on those pages including knowing Buck's methods.


----------



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

kewpalace said:


> ... are you talking about what steps he usually takes in ground work to saddle work? Such as working in the halter on the ground, moving hips, shoulders, etc. to saddling & doing the same.


Yes. 

I will check out those FB pages.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll have to check to see if I have anything; I didn't take notes, but I'm sure there is something that describes what he does.  Question is whether I can find it!!

He also has a FB page ... you might ask there as well. There are several support groups ... "Buck Brannaman Fans Discussion" "Buck Brannaman Students Helping Others" "Buck Brannaman Connection" ...


----------



## SuzannahK (May 12, 2021)

kewpalace said:


> I'll have to check to see if I have anything; I didn't take notes, but I'm sure there is something that describes what he does.  Question is whether I can find it!!
> 
> He also has a FB page ... you might ask there as well. There are several support groups ... "Buck Brannaman Fans Discussion" "Buck Brannaman Students Helping Others" "Buck Brannaman Connection" ...


I audited a clinic in early October but missed a bunch of info, I am sure. Just trying to fill in the gaps.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I misread your post...Hopefully kewpalace can find her notes to answer your questions!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, the magazine Eclectic Horseman has tons of articles on Buck's methods. You could look at their website for past issue articles or contact the editor (she's really nice and approachable) to see if she could recommend which magazines might have what you're looking for.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Buck was tutored under Ray Hunt and so was Craig Cameron. To the best of my knowledge they teach about the same and Craig's videos and TV show give very good sequence of events on training. I have been to one of Craig's clinics and he is very good and clear. His Books are also good. Ray Hunt spent a lot of time with the Dorrance brothers.


----------



## horsegirlflora (11 mo ago)

I know this thread was from last November, but I thought I'd add my two cents since I feel so strongly about Buck's methods. My family discovered him in 2015 and haven't looked back ever since. He truly is a master at what he does and his methods are based on what makes the most sense to your horse and developing a willing partnership. As far as your question about his order of operations, start by going through everything in his groundwork book, it's designed to include all the basics you need to have down before you ride your horses for the first time. Then you can build from there and the only way to truly understand his methods is to participate in or attend a few of his clinics.


----------

